# LGB22232 conversion



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

I would like to install a revoloution receiver and Battery in the tender of this engine but don't really know how to start I have taken the tender apart and located the two wires that goes from the eng. to the tender, so what do I do next as you can see I am not up on this conversion stuff. Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You need to make sure all pick ups are isolated so your battery doesn't energize the track. Track power probably has pick ups on the loco too.
I don't know lgb, my info is generic.
I'd look online for a wiring schematic to see what I'm up against


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just unplug the cable going to the motor block. Outer wires are motor, inner wires are track power. Remove the inner wires and you are insulated!!


----------



## Budd1 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Dan I take it that if I hook the two outer wires to the Motor connections on my revolution rec I would be go to go as far as power is concerned


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but you would not have the lights and smoke activated. And these are regular 5 volt bulbs/smoke unit that will exceed the revo function key current ratings. Change the front/rear lights to leds for longer battery life and disconnect the cab light. 

Note that LGB runs smoke and lights at over 6 volts and there is a high start current until the elements heat up. I have seen the smoke units at over 200ma on start up but can drop down to less than 120ma when hot.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

I've actually done two conversions, but not proud enough of the wiring harnesses to ever post them on this site (Hahahaha), but wondering if Dan, John, Greg or others would have a good tutorial reference for folks wanting to convert an engine from track power to battery power. I have scrubbed You Tube and still not finding much that really highlights it in steps (take the chassis apart, label all existing wiring, select type of sound/receiver/battery discussion, and then actually shows a step-by-step installation...even if it has to be edited). Seems that it would be very helpful to have one and then a link so anyone wanting this information didn't have to start a new thread on "how to". Maybe it exists and I just can't find it. Thanks, Ed


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ed.
Did you mean something like this:
https://www.rcs-rc.com/app/webroot/PDF/Acessories/Installation-kits/BIK-ANNIE.pdf


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, Tony, this is very good. But I was also hoping for something like Dennis did some years ago in building concrete mountains and using latex forms that he got from Oregon. Something that might be on you tube that would actually show the disassembly, wiring, placement of the bits and pieces and then the final assembly and working of the converted engine. This eight page information is very good, thanks for posting.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Since I went with RailPro in my LGB Moguls and LGB Diesels this is what I did. First take out all the LGB electronics they will not be needed, including the LGB control board, switches, and most harness wiring, note here do not take out the wiring to each light and motor block as you will need it later. Most systems you buy today will have a control board and all the control boards will have places on the board for all the motor wiring is to hookup to, may it be terminals, or colored wires in a harness, all should be marked on the board, or the colored wires will have instruction on which color wire goes where on the engine, headlight front, headlight rear, cab lights, marker lamps, battery plug in, etc., due note here the smoke unit with need a different power terminal, this should be addressed in the instructions. All being said, most control systems you buy will work somewhat like this and not all systems with have sound included in them, so find out about each system and get what works for you, RailPro has sound included in there control boards, but AirWire you have to purchase it extra. One thing I would suggest is go to the AirWire website and look at there install diagrams, you will learn a lot from them, pretty much will explain it all, it's a top system and you can learn for there. Three months ago I new nothing about these systems and now I'm somewhat less confused, well let me say here, I spend hours on the computer and read everything I could find out about these systems, asked a lot of question on railroad forums, and now I have a better understand of what goes where, how , and why, but I learn something new everyday about this electronic stuff. 

trainman


----------

